# Various Spots of California



## Shiranui (Jan 4, 2009)

My school requires you go on a camping trip, so I went on one to Montana de Oro near Morro Bay in California.

I'm linking to the picture since the good ones are on DeviantART.

http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/Feeding-105315836
A hermit crab picking scraps of food out of a sea anemone's mouth.

http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/Butterfly-Pile-104787726
Monarch Butterflies overwintering in Pismo Beach.

http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/Bad-Day-for-Snails-104761726
An unfortunate snail that wandered into a sea anemone.

http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/Indusktrial-104730310
The power plant at Morro Bay.


These were taken at my school in Ojai, which might as well be renamed Hippie Commune, USA.

http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/HI-I-M-PETER-GRAVES-107030321
Grasshopper face.

http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/The-Gathering-of-the-Bees-106821065
Bees on a trash can rim.

http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/Sweet-Jaw-106821878
Yellow Jacket on an apple.

http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/Wish-I-Was-Invisible-105315528
A little tree frog in the grass

http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/Good-Morning-World-104900315
A pillbug in the morning.

http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/Lookout-104625509
A Milkweed Bug on a piece of milkweed. This is one of my first macro photos.

http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/OM-NOM-NOM-104624269
http://wingdingbat.deviantart.com/art/OM-NOM-NOM-2-104734411
A mantis eating a bee. Two different shots of it.

And yes, I do love my macro lens. It's my baby.


----------

